# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  إعلان جامعة الشارقة عن وظائف شاغرة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس بالكليات الآتية:

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*أعضاء هيئة التدريس كلية الاتصال
* 
أستاذ مشارك / أستاذ مساعد
الاتصال الجماهيري31/01/2016

محاضر/ أستاذ مساعد
الاتصال الجماهيري31/01/2016

أستاذ مساعد ( فرع الجامعة بخورفكان) 
العلاقات العامة31/01/2016

أستاذ مساعد / مشارك
العلاقات العامة31/01/2016

أستاذ مساعد أو محاضر ( الاذاعة والتلفاز )
برنامج الاتصال الجماهيري ياللغة الانجليزية31/01/2016

أستاذ مشارك / أستاذ
برنامج الماجستير في الاتصال31/01/2016

*أعضاء هيئة التدريس كلية الطب
* 
أستاذ مساعد - مشارك أو أستاذ في أمراض القلب
قسم العلوم السرسرية18/02/2016

أستاذ مساعد - مشارك أو أستاذ في الجراجة العامة
قسم العلوم السرسرية18/02/2016

أستاذ مساعد - مشارك أو أستاذ في الطب الباطني
قسم العلوم السرسرية18/02/2016

أستاذ مساعد - مشارك أو أستاذ في علم الاحياء الدقيقة
قسم العلوم السرسرية18/02/2016

أستاذ مساعد / أستاذ مشارك / أستاذ في النساء والولادة
قسم العلوم السرسرية18/02/2016

أستاذ / أستاذ مشارك أو أستاذ مساعد في علم الأدوية الإكلينيكي 
قسم العلوم السرسرية18/02/2016

أستاذ مساعد - مشارك أو أستاذ في الكيمياء الحيوية
قسم العلوم الطبية الاساسية18/02/2016

أستاذ مساعد / مشارك أو أستاذ في علم الجينات 
قسم العلوم الطبية الاساسية18/02/2016

أستاذ مساعد / مشارك أو أستاذ في الفيسيولوجيا (علم وظائف الأعضاء)
قسم العلوم الطبية الاساسية18/02/2016

* أعضاء هيئة التدريس كلية العلوم
* 
أستاذ مساعد أو أستاذ مشارك أو أستاذ في التكنولوجيا الحيوية الحيوانية
التقنيات الحيوية30/01/2016

أستاذ مساعد أو أستاذ مشارك أو أستاذ في التكنولوجيا الحيوية الصناعية
التقنيات الحيوية30/01/2016

أستاذ مساعد أو أستاذ مشارك أو أستاذ في علم الفيروسات الجزيئية
التقنيات الحيوية30/01/2016

أستاذ مساعد / مشارك في الإحصاء
الرياضيات30/01/2016

(أستاذ مساعد / مشارك في الرياضيات المالية)
الرياضيات30/01/2016

* أعضاء هيئة التدريس كلية العلوم الصحية
* 
أستاذ، أستاذ مشارك، أستاذ مساعد إدارة الخدمات الصحية
إدارة الخدمات الصحية03/02/2016

أستاذ، أستاذ مشارك، أستاذ مساعد قسم التمريض في مجال الصحة النفسية
التمريض18/02/2016

أستاذ/ أستاذ مشارك/ أستاذ مساعد في العلاج الطبيعي (أمراض القلب والصدر / الأمراض الباطنية والجراحة)
العلاج الطبيعي21/03/2016

أستاذ/ أستاذ مشارك/ أستاذ مساعد في العلاج الطبيعي (أمراض العظام)
العلاج الطبيعي21/03/2016

أستاذ/ أستاذ مشارك/ أستاذ مساعد في العلاج الطبيعي (علوم العلاج الطبيعي الأساسية /الميكانيكا الحيوية(
العلاج الطبيعي21/03/2016

* أعضاء هيئة التدريس كلية القانون
* 
أستاذ مساعد في القانون التجاري
قسم القانون الخاص13/02/2016

أستاذ مساعد أو مشارك في القانون التجاري
قسم القانون الخاص13/02/2016

أستاذ مساعد في القانون المدني
قسم القانون الخاص13/02/2016

أستاذ مساعد في القانون الدولي العام
قسم القانون العام12/02/2016

أستاذ مساعد في القانون العام (قانون إداري ودستوري)
قسم القانون العام12/02/2016

أستاذ مساعد أو مشارك في القانون الدولي العام
قسم القانون العام12/02/2016

أستاذ مشارك في القانون الجنائي
قسم القانون العام12/02/2016

أستاذ مساعد في المالية العامة والتشريعات الاقتصادية والمالية
قسم القانون العام12/02/2016

أستاذ مساعد في القانون الجنائي
قسم القانون العام13/02/2016

أستاذ في القانون الجنائي
قسم القانون العام13/02/2016

* أعضاء هيئة التدريس كلية طب الأسنان
* 
أستاذ / أستاذ مشارك في طب أسنان الاطفال
قسم ممارسة طب الاسنان العام والتخصصي10/02/2016

أستاذ تقويم الاسنان
قسم ممارسة طب الاسنان العام والتخصصي10/02/2016


المصدر 
http://newhr.sharjah.ac.ae/ar/Pages/AcademicJobs.aspx

----------


## sasaasso

التقديم ازاى

----------

